# Fun Memories and Photos From When I Used To Celebrate Halloween



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 31, 2021)

The bottom left picture had to be around 1970. It was at the first office I worked at that had a Halloween party. I must have won best costume prize based on what I'm holding. The rest of the photos are from what became my "work-home". I worked in that office for 28 years. These are my costumes over the years. I seem to remember having elf ears but they don't show up in the photo. AS an old lady I borrowed my mother's old dress, hat and her cane. Here with the Devil and an angel, I was Cleopatra. The "Devil's" smile is made that photo. I was also a cat at that office party, complete with long tail (but can't find that picture). More pictures of my co-workers in the first comment box.  @Pecos @WheatenLover  The clown make up was a case when "fish belly white" worked for me. LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 31, 2021)

We have a ghoul, a cat outfit that topped mine and my boss and another co-worker as Coneheads. I have many more pictures but don't feel like blocking out so many faces. I did so out of respect to their privacy.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 31, 2021)

After we would go Trick or Treating all my cousins would get together at one of my cousins Birthday Parties.I was on the bottom row next to the baby and my sister was on the last row next to the 2 boys. We were dressed the same but I have no idea what the costumes were supposed to be.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 3, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> After we would go Trick or Treating all my cousins would get together at one of my cousins Birthday Parties.I was on the bottom row next to the baby and my sister was on the last row next to the 2 boys. We were dressed the same but I have no idea what the costumes were supposed to be.
> 
> 
> View attachment 192287


So cute Sassy! Bet those are good memories for you.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 3, 2021)

@OneEyedDiva and @Sassycakes 
Love the Halloween photos .. thanks for sharing!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 3, 2021)

Pinky said:


> @OneEyedDiva and @Sassycakes
> Love the Halloween photos .. thanks for sharing!


You're welcome Pinky. I'm glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> So cute Sassy! Bet those are good memories for you.


*They were wonderful days. I had 80 first cousins on my Mom's side of the family. Most of us lived in the same neighborhood. My cousin whose birthday was on Halloween in later years had a daughter on my birthday and teased me that I should have a son on his birthday. Being the wonderful person I am I listened to him and gave birth to my son on Halloween. LOL*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2021)

My granddaughter this Halloween


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 3, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> *They were wonderful days. I had 80 first cousins on my Mom's side of the family. Most of us lived in the same neighborhood. My cousin whose birthday was on Halloween in later years had a daughter on my birthday and teased me that I should have a son on his birthday. Being the wonderful person I am I listened to him and gave birth to my son on Halloween. LOL*


Amazing!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 3, 2021)

Okay, I have to jump in here.  My birthday is Halloween.  I'm too lazy to scan all the pics, but my mother used to rent a room in a bowling alley for my birthday and everyone had to dress up.  Great times!  This was certainly a special time for me.


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Aww Love those photos, you looked so cool.


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

@Sassycakes  those pics are so very cool.


----------



## Remy (Nov 12, 2021)

You're a gorgeous Cleopatra @OneEyedDiva


----------

